# Septic System Design



## timmyutah (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Just a quick question. I had a client ask for a proposal for a "alternative" septic system design. After reviewing the ADEQ website requirements, it isnt that much different then a regular system design, but for a few exceptions.

My question is this: What has been the general range of engineering cost proposals for doing a job like this? Client has surveying services, and geo already on board, and just needs the engineering done. Due to the home being built on a mountain (yes in arizona!..we have some!) and the small area for the fields, first #$ that comes to mind is approx. $8,500.

Thoughts!? Thanks for your input!!


----------



## humner (Nov 9, 2009)

Well, I don't know the requirements for a septic design in Arizona, but here in NY, I can design one for less then $1500 and we have very tight regulations. Is this the price for the engineering? Or the price for the system itself? What type of system are you looking at? On small lots with limiting slopes, we have been utilizing the Elgen system or Peat filters.


----------



## timmyutah (Nov 9, 2009)

humner said:


> Well, I don't know the requirements for a septic design in Arizona, but here in NY, I can design one for less then $1500 and we have very tight regulations. Is this the price for the engineering? Or the price for the system itself? What type of system are you looking at? On small lots with limiting slopes, we have been utilizing the Elgen system or Peat filters.


Woops. My post wasnt clear. That was cost of system plus engineering! Installation is a different story!


----------



## Dleg (Nov 10, 2009)

It totally depends on what type of "alternative" system you're talking about. Do you know? That could range anything from a mound to a recirculating sand filter - big differences in costs and design effort. Did the Arizona regs specify they type of system to use in this situation?

(I have no idea how much to guess it will cost, so I don't know why I am asking. But, I did see cost info somewhere recently, I think it was the EPA Decentralized Wastewater Systems management manual, or the resource document that went with that - just Google it - I recall seeing detailed cost estimates for different types of systems around the country)


----------

